# Google Adds News Page



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just noticed this.......

http://news.google.com/

The best search engine just keeps getting better.

I think I may have found a new start page ( current one is just google.com, I change them around and I just noticed Google News ) :shrug:


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Its a very nice feature...been using it for a few days now.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

A cool one not so advertised is:

http://catalogs.google.com/


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice page. I may have a new start page now also. I liked this at the bottom of the page: "This page was generated entirely by computer algorithms without human editors.
No humans were harmed or even used in the creation of this page." A Google with a sense of humor.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From the financial news page on the same site: "Hedging Mishap Shears 29% Off EDS"
It appears that EDS needs a new gardener. :lol:


----------

